# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  ***100 Vjetori Pavarsisë në Poezi***

## Ilirana

28 Nëntori 1oo vjeqar

100 vjet Shtet e Pavarsi! 
100 vjet mi gëzofsh o Flamur!
100 vjet ti valvite shpi për shpi
100 vjet i dha shtetit Hijeshi
100 vjet na dha  jetë  na  dha zjarr 
 1oo vjet  bëre të ndjehemi me ty Krenarë!
100 vjet të gjithë shqiptaret në Kosovë 
E gjithandeje t` mbanin ne Dore e t` mbanin në gji!
100 vjet ti valvite shpi për shpi!
100 vjet O Flamur na dha Dritë na dhe jetë!
100 vjet  ne të mbajtëm ne leckat tona
100 vjet ti ishe Endërra !
Të  valoje shpi për shpi  me marrë frymë ne Liri!
100 vjet ti na mbushe atdhedashuri  ti na mbushe me energji!
100 vjet me pare o Flamur Baca Is te ra ne gjunjë 
Me elgance ai te mori  Ty në duarë e te puthi me shume malle!
Si baba djalin qe puthe ne Balle!Kur e nise  ...a i  per Luftë!
 Tahir Meha o Flamur ai per ty u rrafshua me gjithe Kulle.
100 vjet O Flamur Adem Jashari   ja ndrroje Kosovës Historinë
Që  t`valvitëshe ti shpi për shpi 
Tim e flakë ai e kalli Kullen e tij 
  me familje  e pa vdekjen ai me sy!
Shkau ne dere  me Asqeri i  kishte shkel 
Adem  Drenica  e priti Si shqiptari e ka zakon
Vetum e vetum Flamurin në dorë të  shkavit mos me lanë-
Amanetin ne Vend e qoi
Të valosh ti sot i Lire   në Kosovë ti shpi për shpi
 O FLAMURI   Kuqë e Zikrenaria Kombit je ti!
100 vjet o Flamuri Kuqë e Zi ishe tmerri për Serbi
100 vjet  O Flamur ,nënat në Kosove e gjithandejë
Kanë  lind e rritë   djem për ty O Flamur!
Ma Gëzofsh për jetë e mot këtë :
100 Vjetor !Ti  Shqipëri  e ti Flamur!
Rroftë Shqipëria për jetë e mot!
Me gjithë motrat*që ka për rrethë!
Rroftë Flamuri Kuqë e Zi! Sa t`  ketë Diell sa t`kete henë!
Ti valo sot i Lire shpi për shpi se te kemi vetum nje!

11.11.12 diku ne mergim
Ps. motrat* -kosoven Iliriden, çamerin, luginen e preshevesHot,grug.malsi

----------


## Kallmeti

28 Nentori

Shqipni po te qesh ty shume ftyra
Por nje vransine ti ke ne vetull
Shqiponjes ne flamur i buzeqesh Liria
Trupi i coptuem dhimbje e mbetun

Heeej Shqipni nane e plagosun
Ty qe te parin Zoti te solli ne Toke
Kaluan shekuj n'ket bote te pluhnosun
Prap gjalle ke ngel je ba ma e forte

28 nentor shkru me germa gjaku
Shkru me germa qe tokes ia dhuroi Zoti
Cdo shkronje me arom zambaku
Cdo shkronje e lare me pika loti

Gjithmone Shqipni ty jane mundue
Qe bijte te jen n'sherr e te percame
Me disa fe dot s'te kane ngaterrue
Se ti gjitmone ke dale e lame

Me 28 nentor ne Krujen Trime
Gjergj Kastrioti valviti Shqiponjen
Ne te njeten dite plot rrezatime
Ismail Qemali me flamur e hijeshoj Vlonen

Po prap ket dite fat ka shqiptari
Kosoves Shkjau flaken ia vuni
U ngrit ne kam UCK-ja Clirimtari
E bashke me miq Shkjaun e mundi

E di Shqipni vransine ke ne vetull
Shume shpejt vransia ka me tu tretun
Shume shpejt ty plaget do te sherohen
Shqiptaret bashke ne nje shtet t'bashkohen

Do te kemi prap 28 Nentor
Qe trupi yt do te cohet ne kame
S'do jesh sakate me dhimbje n'krahnor
Por si dikur do jesh Zoje e Rane

Lek Gjoka
Jacksonville Florida
Nentor 2012

----------


## Kallmeti

Balada e tortes se Pavarsise

Shqiperi ti u veshe kuq e zi
Shqipetar ti qeshu sot ne Pavarsi
Disa vargje do i hedh ne leter
Pavarsine e gezojm t'rinj e t'vjeter

Oh sa mire ashte kur je shqiptar
Zoti na e ka dhuruar gjak i pare
Cdo gezim eci mire per bukuri
Erdhi torta e pavarsise plot hijeshi

Kur ke fest ti pin dicka
Bile dhe mendt
Bile dehesh pa pi gja
Ngaterron dhendt

Kudo n'bote ka njerez t'mire e t'ligj
Por ka njerez qe s'e shohin por kan bisht
Dhe keto pa prit shume ne Tirane
Iu leshun tortes sikur t'ishin ne thane

Ishin t'kuq bardh a t'larm s'ka rendesi
Kur ke bisht majen e pemes ke per shpi
Se komunizmi na pat than me hare bare
Ishim njerez para se me na ba kale

Me vjen keq qe ca medie ne Shqiperi
Ngarerrojne ujin me raki
Apo ne gjak tek to levizi
Gjak majmuni si komunizmi

Gjithe ajo hare dhe ai lloj gezimi
Elefand s'bahet dot mini
Kush ka bisht nuk e sheh s'prish pune
Se asht prove qe ndan njeriu me majmun

Shqiperi ti u veshe kuq e zi
Pavarsine ti e gezofsh
Mos ki stres a merzi
Per pak njerez qe s'kan hare Tort

Lek Gjoka
Jacksonville Florida
29 nentor 2012

----------

